# Zuhause Bild Nummer 4



## Cecile Etter (19. Juli 2004)

*Zuhause Fotos*

Guten Tag,
Bin neu hier.Anfaenger in Fotografie und PC.
Ich wollte die Stimmung einfangen,die fuer mich Daheim ausdrueckt.
Mit analoger Minolta aufgenommen bei tiefstehender Wintersonne.
Die Papierabzuege 10x15cm sahen gut aus.aber eingescannt bei 200dpi sah es katastrophal aus.Mit Nachschaerfen,Tonwert-und Kontrastkorrekturen,z.T.Saettigung wurde es zwar deutlich besser,aber lang nicht so gut wie das Original.
Wuerde mich sehr freuen ueber Verbesserungsvorschlaege.
freundliche Gruesse


----------



## Cecile Etter (19. Juli 2004)

*Zuhause  Bild nr. 2*

BiLd Nummer 2 Zuhause


----------



## Cecile Etter (19. Juli 2004)

*Zuhause Bild Nr.3*

Zuhause Bild Nummer 3


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Juli 2004)

Du musst nicht für jedes Foto ein neues Thema eröffnen, es reicht vollkommen, wenn du auf dieses Thema antwortest.


----------



## Cecile Etter (19. Juli 2004)

Zuhause Bild Nummer 4.das Letzte.
Danke fuers anschauen.Jetzt warte ich sehr aengstlich-neugierig auf Antwort.

Nachtrag:iiiii:-(   sind die Bilder soooo schlecht,dass noch nicht mal wer aus meinen Fehlern lernen koennte?
Loeschen?


----------



## Thomas Franke (2. August 2004)

Die Bilder sind ein wenig klein, um eine konstruktive Kritik abzugeben. 
Die Motive finde ich gut - schade ist nur das die Bilder so stark komprimiert sind.

Danke für Deine Bilder!

Tom


----------



## goela (5. August 2004)

Sind wirklich zu klein! Aber die Motive finde ich originell! So ein richtiger "Stuhlgang"-Thead!


----------



## Earl-Grey (17. August 2004)

Ich finde der Bildausschnitt bei Motiv Nr. 4 ist ein wenig zuweit oben angesetzt! Hätte gerne mehr vom Stuhl gesehen! Oder aber den Bären in ner Toal-Nahaufnahme vielleicht nur mit einem minimalen Stück von der Armlehne, so als wenn er sich quasi gemütlich in den Stuhl setzten würde! Finde die Fotos aber im allgemeinen echt super! Und auch die Lichtkomposition! Was alledrings nicht schlecht wäre, wenn du mehr Lichtstreifen hinbekommen könntest! In etwa als wenn das Licht durch ein Raffrollo fallen würde oder Jalouise oder wie die Dinger heissen. Aber ich denke der Aufwand ist es nicht wert! Sieht so auch super aus! Weiter so! Bin gespannt auf mehr! Hast du denn vielleicht ein Online-Portfolio!?


----------



## mhribernik (4. September 2004)

Bei Bild nummero 4 könntest du die Kamera etwas tiefer legen.


----------

